# what is the difference between a delta and a super delta?



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1265046005
There is a fish on aquabid that is called a super delta..but he looks like he could be my new guy's twin. P.S. I am in love with my new boy he is so beautiful! And he is not being aggressive to the guppies.:-D Was an overnight visit that has worked out well...going to go into a 45 gallon tank with them this week.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet!!

The difference is just the fullness of finnage. That's about it... deltas just don't have as much finnage.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks! I get it now. :-D


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Halfmoons, when flaring, have an 180 degree tails spread. Super Deltas come very close to that, but not quite. Deltas have tails that are less than 180 degrees when flaring.


----------

